# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Mali i Shenjtë i Tomorrit

## ATMAN

JORGO BULO  

Mali i shenjtë i Tomorrit  

- nga kulti pagan te miti romantik - 

     Nga kulti pagan i majave të larta, i përhapur në gjithë Shqipërinë, kulti i malit të Tomorrit ka mbijetuar në rrjedhë të shekujve e të ndërrimeve fetare. Duke gëzuar një prestigj të veçantë në botën shqiptare, ai ka fituar atributin e malit të shenjtë. Fakti që ky mal në gojëdhënën popullore, në periudhën antike e mesjetare dhe në letërsinë romantike përfytyrohet si Olimpi shqiptar, besoj se është dëshmi e njësisë kulturore ballkanike.  
    Tomorri është mali më impozant në Shqipërinë e Jugut. Me majën më të lartë 2416 metra, ai ngrihet vetmitar në një rrafshinë pa fqinjë që ta rivalizojnë dhe zotëron kështu pamjen nga të gjitha pikat e horizontit. Kjo e bën atë madhështor, si e bëjnë të bukur livadhet malore, e të frikshëm majat e thepisura shkëmbore, humnerat e thella dhe stuhitë e befasishme. Etnologia angleze Margaret Hasluck, që u ngjit në majë të tij më 1930, konstatoi midis të tjerave se pelegrinët besonin në një fuqi të mbinatyrshme me seli në atë majë e se betimi për Baba Tomorrin ishte më i fortë se betimi mbi Ungjill ose Kur’an. Kuptohet se ky adhurim është mbeturinë e kultit pagan të natyrës, brenda të cilit kanë mbetur besimet e shqiptarit.  
     Në zhvillimet e mëvonshme etno-historike e fetare të shqiptarëve, substrati pagan u tregua shumë i qëndrueshëm; ai mbijetoi si një element i vazhdimësisë së traditës mitologjike ilire dhe si shprehje e njësisë shpirtërore të tyre. Vendet e peligrinazheve të epokës pagane dhe ritet pagane mbetën po ato në epokat e mëvonshme fetare, ndryshuan vetëm përfytyrimet që lidhen me këto rite, duke marrë një veshje kristiane ose islame. Ky evolucion dhe stagnacion njëherësh është karakteristik edhe për kultin e Tomorrit dhe ritet e pelegrinëve në nderim të tij.  
   Për të ardhur tek ekzaltimi romantik i shekullit XIX, kulti pagan i malit të shenjtë të Tomorrit kaloi dy faza, që iu përgjigjën dy periudhave të historisë fetare të shqiptarëve: periudhën e lulëzimit të kristianizmit dhe atë të islamizmit. Por, sikur të mos ekzistonin këto dy faza, siç do ta provojmë më poshtë, letërsia romantike e Rilindjes shqiptare, u nis nga kulti pagan dhe mbeti te përmbajtja dhe përfytyrimi i tij primitiv mitologjik. Ajo çka i shtoi kjo letërsi këtij kulti ishte fryma e ekzaltuar e romantizmit nacional.  
     Për të kuptuar çka u tha duhet të hapim këtu një parantezë të shpejtë. Deri në fund të shek. XV, kur ra kështjella e fundit e rezistencës shqiptare, feja e shqiptarëve ishte krishtërimi. Ata i përkisnin ritit katolik dhe ritit ortodoks. Pas vendosjes së sundimit osman në shek. XV, nisi procesi i islamizimit të popullatës vendëse. Në shek. XVII, 70% e shqiptarëve ishin kthyer në besimin islam. Gjatë shek. XVIII njohu një përhapje relativisht të gjerë në Shqipëri bektashizmi. Kështu që shqiptarët erdhën në epokën e lëvizjes së tyre nacionale të ndarë në katër grupe fetare. Ata paraqiteshin tanimë si katolikë e ortodoksë në minorancë dhe si myslimanë e bektashinj e synitë në mazhorancë.  
    Fati i kulteve pagane dhe i vendeve të këtyre kulteve në Shqipëri është i lidhur me historinë fetare në këto treva. Sot në Tomorr praktikohet kulti bektashi, por midis këtij të fundit dhe atij të parit, kultit pagan, qëndron kulti i fesë që ndan këto dy periudha fetare, pra kulti i krishterë. Këtë nuk e dëshmon vetëm tradita gojore për ekzistencën e Kishës së Shën Mërisë në mal të Tomorrit dhe për peligrinazhin e besimtarëve ortodoksë më 15 gusht, ditën e Shën Mërisë së gushtit. Edhe në maja të tjera, në veri, në qendër dhe në jug të Shqipërisë, si në majën e Gjallicës e të Pashtrikut, në Shën Llesh të Krujës dhe në majën e Këndrevicës së Kurveleshit, pelegrinët e krishterë festojnë po në mes të gushtit festën e Shën Mërisë. Duke mos dashur ta thyejnë këtë vazhdimësi, bektashinjtë që kanë përvetësuar të paktën një shekull e ca më parë kultin e Tomorrit, e organizojnë pelegrinazhin në majë të tij po më 15 gusht të çdo viti. Në këtë pelegrinazh nuk do të merrnin pjesë, si marrin edhe sot, as synitë, as të krishterë, sikur ky kult të mos lidhej me një traditë të lashtë parafetare.  
     Po sipas M. Hasluck bektashinjtë e pranojnë se kanë zëvendësuar një kult shumë më të vjetër. Ata i besojnë gojëdhënës se Haxhi Babai, duke parë pelegrinë që ngjiteshin në Tomorr çdo mes gushti për t’iu falur një hyjnie pagane, shkoi në Qerbela, mori një dorë dhe nga varri i vërtetë i Abas Aliut, e hodhi në majë të Tomorrit dhe e konsakroi atë si varrin e dytë të shenjtorit. Burime të pavërtetuara bëjnë fjalë për një tyrbe të vitit 1620 kushtuar heroit të Qerbelasë, kurse teqeja bektashiane është ngritur më 1916.  
      Nga gjithë ky trashëgim pagan dhe postpagan, shkrimtarët e Rilindjes Kombëtare ruajtën bërthamën pagane dhe iu referuan admirimit gati mistik të ndërgjegjes popullore për kultin e malit në fjalë. Me këtë lëndë ata ndërtuan mitin romantik të malit të Tomorrit, në frymën e idealeve patriotike.  
     Për shkollën e romantizmit shqiptar të shekullit XIX, që u përftua nën ndikimin e fuqishëm të lëvizjes mendore e politike për çlirim nacional nga zgjedha osmane, poetizimi i traditave historike dhe evokimi i së kaluarës heroike legjendare, fitonte përparësi të veçantë. Kjo ishte rruga e afirmimit të identitetit kombëtar të shqiptarëve si banorë të lashtë të gadishullit. Por ky ishte edhe një argument i njësisë së tyre shpirtërore e kulturore. Feja, që për popujt e tjerë të gadishullit ishte një faktor integrimi kombëtar, për shqiptarët e ndarë në disa besime ishte një faktor disintegrimi. Në këtë mes nuk duhet harruar edhe fakti që fetë e ndryshme në Shqipëri ishin edhe përçuese ndikimesh të huaja politike e kulturore. Duke mos qenë të bashkuar rreth një kishe, shqiptarët duhet të ishin të bashkuar rreth një miti kombëtar. Shkrimtarët romantikë këtë mit e krijuan me lëndë historike kur evokuan shekullin e qëndresës shqiptare që lidhet me emrin e Gjergj Kastriotit, Skënderbeut. Por e krijuan dhe me lëndën e legjendës e të besimeve të lashta popullore, kur poetizuan kultin e Tomorrit.  
     Për t’i dhënë prestigj shkencor e thellësi historike këtij miti ata iu referuan trashëgimit antik. Toponimin Tomaros ose Tamari a Tmari që del te Straboni dhe te Plini Secundi (Talar) si mal pranë Dodonës, pra si mal i Shenjtë, ata e lidhën pa asnjë mëdyshje me Tomorrin e Shqipërisë. Kështu kulti i Tomorrit u shndërrua në kultin e malit ku ka selinë perëndia e lashtë e shqiptarëve. "Shqiptarët e moçëm, - shkruan poeti kombëtar Naim Frashëri, - besoninë Hyjninë, dhe në malt të Tomorrit ish falëtore e ti, që thuhej Dodonë".  
    Ky kult nacional i shqiptarëve në letërsinë romantike u kthye në një kult poetik të cilit iu drejtuan shumica e shkrimtarëve romantikë si K. Kristoforidhi (1830-1895), Naim Frashëri (1846-1900), A. Z. Çajupi (1866-1930), Asdreni (1872-1947), H. Mosi (1885-1933), N. Mjeda (1866-1937), etj.  
    K. Kristoforidhi, themeluesi i prozës moderne shqiptare, shkrimtari që solli në shqip Dhjatën e Re dhe shumicën e shkrimeve të shenjta, njërit prej rrëfimeve të tij më të bukura, Gjahu i malësorëve (1884) i vë si nëntitull Hieja e Tomorrit, d.m.th. sipas etimologjisë që jep ai, Perëndia e Tomorrit. Kjo prozë evokon perëndinë pagane të shqiptarëve si mbrojtëse të tyre qysh nga kohët kur, si shkruan autori, Krishti e Muhameti nuk kishin ardhur në botë.  
     A. Z. Çajupi përmbledhjen e tij më të rëndësishme poetike e titulloi "Baba - Tomorri" (1902). Vjersha me të njëjtin titull e kësaj përmbledhjeje është ndërtuar si një dialog poetik midis autorit dhe baba Tomorrit që është personifikuar si dëshmitar i ndodhive historike të shqiptarëve dhe si një orakull që parathotë të ardhmen e kombit.  
     Në poezinë e Naim Frashërit, poeti më i madh kombëtar i shqiptarëve, tradita pagane e kultit të Tomorrit u rigjallërua në një sfond mitologjik si Olimp i shqiptarëve dhe si seli e zanave të maleve. Ky element i fundit paraqet interes të veçantë si një figurë tradicionale mitologjike e trashëguar nga lashtësia ilirike. Sipas Çabejt, nga një "interpretatio latina", Zana, nuk është veçse Diana iliro-romane, që në shqip dha Zana e në rumanisht Zina. Këtë personifikim të bukurisë dhe të trimërisë, mbrojtëse të maleve, figurë tipike për mitologjinë pagane të trevave veriore, poema e Naimit "Bagëti e bujqësia" (1886) e ka sjellë në mal të Tomorrit dhe e ka thirrur si "perëndi e ligjësisë" (e ligjërimit). Mbetet e diskutueshme nëse kjo neologjizëm e Naimit lidhet me trajtën Zërë (Zana) që haset në Jug të Shqipërisë, dhe që është një dëshmi për njësinë shqiptare. Po këtu është rasti për të vënë në dukje se poetizimi i Tomorrit si seli e muzave të maleve është në funksion jo vetëm të krijimit të mitit romantik për malin e shenjtë të shqiptarëve. Poeti i lutet zanës të mbrojë fusharakët si edhe malësorët, dhe kjo i jep Tomorrit atributin e simbolit të unitetit kombëtar të shqiptarëve.  
     Besoj se rasti i kultit të Tomorrit në letërsinë romantike shqiptare është një dëshmi e plotë e rolit që kanë lojtur kultet pagane ose fetare të popujve ballkanikë për ndërtimin e miteve dhe të simboleve të tyre kombëtare.

----------

